# Celtic Knot



## Ron in Drums PA (Sep 7, 2005)

Here is a link that can explain how to do it better than I can.

http://tinyurl.com/bvlhc

I used six laminates as opposed to the four shown here.


----------



## Dario (Sep 7, 2005)

That sure explains a lot.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Old Griz (Sep 7, 2005)

Ron, for some reason my mind is not working... how did you set up to do 6 laminations... did you build a special jig to hold the blank...


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 7, 2005)

How about a six-sided blank...60 degree angles instead of 90 degree?


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 7, 2005)

Griz,

Looks like Ron isn't on-line.  I would surmise you start by making the square blank into a hexagon (stop-sign) by cutting the angles to 60 degrees.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />Here is a link that can explain how to do it better than I can.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/bvlhc
> ...



Ron, nice link.  Thanks for bringing it over from the Yahoo site.


----------



## green-eyes (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, thanks for sharing!  I am gonna try that one this weekend, if Murphy has left that is!


----------



## btboone (Sep 8, 2005)

&gt;into a hexagon (stop-sign)

Gotta watch driving in Wisconsin, they have different stop signs than other parts.[}][]


----------



## rtjw (Sep 8, 2005)

To confusing to me. I cant think that much or I get dizzy. I will just stick to ordinary pens.


----------



## woodscavenger (Sep 8, 2005)

I don't remember tying that knot in Boy Scouts.  That is cool!


----------



## arjudy (Sep 9, 2005)

That is really something.  I'm going to have to try that.


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_<br />...I used six laminates as opposed to the four shown here.



Is there a picture somewhere showing the pen with 6 laminations?


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=9067


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks, Ron.  Somehow, I missed that thread.  Terrific work....you are very talented!!


----------

